# Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail Lake Loramie



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Sunday June 5th Lake Loramie
7a-3p
West Bank Boat Ramp
80.00 includes big fish pot
Plaques to the top 5 finishers and big fish
6 fish limit must be 15 inches
www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com

John Stalling
937-407-1398


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Results attached.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Very impressive fishing you did John. Can I ask if you caught these at the spill way or out on the lake? 7.15 LB is a nice fish. If you have any pointers for Loramie I am all ears.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, PM sent Keith.


----------

